# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*[/align][align=left]*Urgent! Can you take these two adorable bunnies into your life?

*

Today we have FOUR very important birthdays!!!!

...

....

...

...

...

Elf Mommy!
:biggrin2:

petkeeper
:biggrin2:

naturestee
:biggrin2:

aurora369
:biggrin2:

I hope you all have a wonderful day!

inkbouce:urplepansy:inkelepht::balloons:arty::hug2::trio




*New Blogs for the New Year!

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31422&forum_id=6

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31401&forum_id=6

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31404&forum_id=6

Sorry if I missed anyones :lookaround!



Okay everyone! Have a good day :sunshine:!


*
[/align]


----------



## LuvaBun

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, EVERYONE!!!

*Jan


----------



## GoinBackToCali

Ok, I don't have time to read the whole rehome thing- but if I am reading this correctly, these buns are in San Antonio, correct?

That is roughly 4 hours from me...

This is a bonded pair correct? I would be willing to meet halfway to get them. My cousin and her husband are new empty nesters and have been browsing for buns.

I do actually have to go to College Station January 6th.

Am I to late?

Zin


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Happy Birthday All! :dude:

Did any of you become New Years Babies? 

One of my neighbors had a girl born on Jan. 2 when I lived in a small town, and the family got all these gifts and prizes. 

Elf Mommy, did you get any more presents besides your Christmas camera? Need to see more pictures!


----------



## Phinnsmommy

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Ok, I don't have time to read the whole rehome thing- but if I am reading this correctly, these buns are in San Antonio, correct?
> 
> That is roughly 4 hours from me...
> 
> This is a bonded pair correct? I would be willing to meet halfway to get them. My cousin and her husband are new empty nesters and have been browsing for buns.
> 
> I do actually have to go to College Station January 6th.
> 
> Am I to late?
> 
> Zin



The bunnies are in Texas with Peg (Tinysmom)

You can PM Amy (Undergunfire) for more info.

I think Amy was planning on wanting them to be house rabbits, and have alot of attention.


----------



## JimD

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> The bunnies are in Prescott, Arizona.
> 
> You can PM Amy (Undergunfire) for more info.
> 
> I think Amy was planning on wanting them to be house rabbits, and have alot of attention.


I thought they were still with Peg in Texas :?


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Oh, right! Haha.

Sorry!

Yea, they are in Texas with Peg. 

:foreheadsmack::embarrassed:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OMG That would be great for the bunnies! I'd be so happy for them! anyone who would have a member like you, Zin to help get them going with the bunnies, I know would be awesome! 

Maybe Amy could send part of the money she was going to pay for the flight to pay for the gas to transport them? It would be so much better than flying them IMO!! 

Plus, they are so darned adorable and bonded


----------



## GoinBackToCali

Actually, if they are in Texas, the gas money and flight money would be unneccessary, and they would stay together as house buns.

I am just waiting on a call back from Peg and a Pm from Amy...

Zin


----------



## okiron

Alexah will still be taking the buns :biggrin2: Some dumb dumb hacked into her computer and made that account saying she rehomed her own buns.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Has Amy confirmed that now?


----------



## GoinBackToCali

Oh, now im all sad...

You people got me all excited about house buns.. now my hopes are dashed...


Big red vanilla float time...

Naw seriously... just as long as they have a good home...

Zin


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'd check with Amy first, Zin. I haven't heard that she's still sending them there.


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Yea- I thought Amy had stated she wasn't sure where they were going still.


----------



## okiron

I thought was before Alexah posted her situation and not afterwards? Hmm I guess I read it wrong. Kinda unfair if that's the case though.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Hopefully, Amy will be on soon and be able to clear up some of this. They are her rabbits and she can do what she feels best. I know that they are safe where they've been for several months. Pegis an angel andhas taken wonderful care of them and the piggies before they flew out to Ali. 

I have nothing against Alexah, I just added my comments because IMO keeping them in the same area is better along with the fact they would be the only buns for this couple that Zin has in mind. 

Of course, Zin might show up covered in pig poo and swirly makeup to get them, but I'm sure Peg would understand!


----------



## okiron

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Of course, Zin might show up covered in pig poo and swirly makeup to get them, but I'm sure Peg would understand!


I wanna see Zin covered up in pig poo and swirly makeup!  Zin you can have....these easter plushie bunnies I have! Come pick them up!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

You could have her hug your roomies and then pull their hair!


----------



## okiron

LMAO silly Bo I have no idea what you're talking about :whistling


----------



## TinysMom

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Of course, Zin might show up covered in pig poo and swirly makeup to get them, but I'm sure Peg would understand!


Actually - I was hoping to have to find the tallest Klingon female in the parking lot...

Zin and I have talked for a bit about the rabbits and I think we've both contacted Amy....or are both going to contact her. 

Peg


----------



## GoinBackToCali

Just to put it out there, I didnt know about any Alexah arrangements, and I dont want to step on anybodys toes.

And I think it has now been established, they would be exclusive house buns for my us, our first and only!


----------



## Elf Mommy

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Happy Birthday All! :dude:
> 
> Did any of you become New Years Babies?
> 
> One of my neighbors had a girl born on Jan. 2 when I lived in a small town, and the family got all these gifts and prizes.
> 
> Elf Mommy, did you get any more presents besides your Christmas camera? Need to see more pictures!



The hospital actually told my mom that she would've had presents if she'd had me a little earlier. How rude. LOL

I was surprised, but I didn't get anything this year for my birthday from my family. Usually hubby has the kids pick out cards at least. This year...nothing? Who knows? He was even home all day, playing video games...

Yeah, anyway. I had to work today. My co-teacher gave me a goodie basket of bath stuff smelling like gingerbread. My principal gave me a card. I got a card from my aunt. My mom took me shopping for some clothes last week (early birthday present). 

I even had to practically beg to go out to eat instead of cook.

That's my hubby for ya...either it's something big and fantastic like the camera/ring...or..........................nothing.


----------



## BlueGiants

Oh man! I'm sorry he didn't get you anything! It's just so nice to be remembered on your special day. (I know, I've had birthdays like that too...) 

:hug:to you... Wishing you a VERY Happy Birthday.....hope your day was special anyway... :inlove:


----------



## naturestee

Yay! It's my birthday and I finally landed a job interview! :jumpforjoy:

Nothing special, I'm home alone since James is working. I've been working on convincing him I need a Wii, maybe this weekend??? Friday is payday after all!


----------



## MsBinky

Happy Birthday everyone :balloons: *Hands Elf Mommy a Nerf bat to smack the hubby with* Special hugs to all of you.

I hope everything works out with Amy's lil ones.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY EVERYONE!!*


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*okiron wrote: *


> LMAO silly Bo I have no idea what you're talking about :whistling




SURE you don't! 

*PEG WROTE:*


> Actually - I was hoping to have to find the tallest Klingon female in the parking lot...



Can you imagine? the bunnies would be like :shock:_"NO!!! she's gonna have us for dinner!!!!"_



ALSO: I can't believe I've missed saying:



[align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY EVERYONE!!!!* [/align]
Good to see you on again Elf Mommy!


----------



## Spring

It's been a week today that Bruno and Poppy have been living together as a bonded pair.


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Congrats on the successful bonding!

*Spring wrote: *


> It's been a week today that Bruno and Poppy have been living together as a bonded pair.


----------

